# swastika on a southpole crater of the moon: is it real or a fake?



## the rebel baron

See the photo in my gallery first, please...
Someone send me this picture from the moon. Yet, I cannot decide wether this photo is a fake or not. Can someone enlighten me, please..?

remember: wherever you go...
there you are...


----------



## Josh66

I don't see a picture, but I'm sure if you go around looking for swastikas (or any other shape/symbol) you could find them in a lot of unexpected places...


EDIT
Found the picture on google...
http://www.ironsky.net/thetruthtoday/news/claim-there-are-nazis-on-the-moon/



> leading to numerous conclusions that the structure is attributable to Nazis who fled to the Moon after the Second World War


So _that's_ where they fled to!


Probably fake.  lol.
Either that or it's a secret (not anymore) Nazi moon base.


----------



## Overread

It's probably a viral - that is an image and story (or youtube- they love youtube) sent out to raise interest in such a story in preparation for the release of a film. I recall seeing the trailer for it a while ago (a good year ago so I can't recall its name). 

The hope is that the story/video sparks off interest and gets sent all around the net - then the film comes out with its trailers and because people are already talking about nazies escaping to the moon - well - it kinda starts off the publicity for free 

here we go the trailer:





and nazis on the moon - second suggested search result after typing in nazis on google


----------



## the rebel baron

Since I saw this picture, it intrigued me...
but do you think that all that stuff, like the haunebu-drawings that are on the net the last 4 years, are also a part of this movie?
would the producers even go to this length?
man, that would be one hell of a debunker, right?


----------



## Overread

Heh well the film probably was in the working for several years so bits of info are bound to have slipped out. As for before then - well - chance are some of the material might just be out there from other sources and was the inspiration for the film.

Also this is the internet - give any group of geeks (or just one really bored one) enough time and they can craft up a story and a hoax in hours just for the heck of doing it.


----------



## astrostu

> Photographs leaked to the Internet last week taken by the Cassiopeia probe on the so-called dark side of the Moon have stirred up considerable controversy among both astronomers and conspiracy theorists.



(1) There was never such a mission, it's a play on the Clementine mission name.  (2) There's no such thing as "the" dark side of the moon.


----------



## aliaks

all true  
lets wait until 2018


----------



## TexasJeff

I thought the space Nazis were returning on 2012?
.....interesting photo lol.


----------



## Iron Flatline

TexasJeff said:


> I thought the space Nazis were returning on 2012?


----------



## KmH

TexasJeff said:


> I thought the space Nazis were returning on 2012?
> .....interesting photo lol.


I heard the return was due in 2014! :gah:


----------



## TJ K

KmH said:


> TexasJeff said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the space Nazis were returning on 2012?
> .....interesting photo lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the return was due in 2014! :gah:
Click to expand...


What are you thinking? Don't you know the world will be over by then! The mayan calendar says so. :lmao:


----------



## astrostu

Okay, I know this is all meant as a joke, as evidenced by the various emoticons/smilies, but there are some people who really believe the 2012 end-of-world stuff.  If you do or are on the fence, I strongly urge you to read my multi-part blog series on Planet X and 2012, starting with the Real and Historic Story of Planet X, and moving through why pole shifts and alignments are not actually going to happen.


----------

